# New wheels on a ‘18



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Want some OEM 16" aluminum pull offs?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Not bad. Ever think about keeping your steelies for a winter set?


----------



## KRainsbarger (Aug 5, 2018)

Those would look great!!


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

These are hard bruh. Are you riding stock shocks or lowering/negative cambering?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

not bad always been a fan of motegi wheels


----------

